# advice needed for new pigeon owner



## pidg (Apr 2, 2008)

We had friends moving overseas and couldn't take their pigeons, so we inherited them. This family said that they are show pigeons and were a gift from a breeder who knew their son. They had them about a year and said they would lay eggs but didn't set or set on a empty nest  (they let the eggs roll away or whatever). So when we got them, oh I don't know what kind they are either! One pair is black and white, with black wings and back parts and black and white spotted on the chest, top, and head. The other pair is grey and white with feathers on their feet. I can post a pic later if that would help. Anyway, when we got them we also got the loft and food and everything so the only thing that was different was the location. The males argued for a few days and then settled down and started "courtin" their girls. We were pretty hopeful and they started laying (two eggs each for the gals). The grey mom was very good about staying on her nest. We only saw her off about once a day and otherwise the male would feed her. The other one wasn't as good about staying on her nest but she was their alot. I had heard that the incubation was about 17 days so we counted out and it should have been friday(3/28). Nothing happened  For a few days after that the female got really fiesty and would fight with the male if he came near the nest. We were hopeing that was a good sign but the last two days she has been mostly off the nest and they have taken to "courtin" again. I have no experience with pigeons so I'm not sure what is going on or what to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, I don't know if this has any bearing or not but they throw out alot of the food. It is a "pigeon" food but they don't seem to eat but a few seed types out of it. What is the best thing to be feeding them? Or is this just normal for pigeons? Thanks!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pidg said:


> We had friends moving overseas and couldn't take their pigeons, so we inherited them. This family said that they are show pigeons and were a gift from a breeder who knew their son. They had them about a year and said they would lay eggs but didn't set or set on a empty nest (they let the eggs roll away or whatever). So when we got them, oh I don't know what kind they are either! One pair is black and white, with black wings and back parts and black and white spotted on the chest, top, and head. The other pair is grey and white with feathers on their feet. I can post a pic later if that would help. Anyway, when we got them we also got the loft and food and everything so the only thing that was different was the location. The males argued for a few days and then settled down and started "courtin" their girls. We were pretty hopeful and they started laying (two eggs each for the gals). The grey mom was very good about staying on her nest. We only saw her off about once a day and otherwise the male would feed her. The other one wasn't as good about staying on her nest but she was their alot. I had heard that the incubation was about 17 days so we counted out and it should have been friday(3/28). Nothing happened For a few days after that the female got really fiesty and would fight with the male if he came near the nest. We were hopeing that was a good sign but the last two days she has been mostly off the nest and they have taken to "courtin" again. I have no experience with pigeons so I'm not sure what is going on or what to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, I don't know if this has any bearing or not but they throw out alot of the food. It is a "pigeon" food but they don't seem to eat but a few seed types out of it. What is the best thing to be feeding them? Or is this just normal for pigeons? Thanks!!!


Pictures would be good. We LOVE pictures.  
Some breeds of pigeons just aren't good at raising babies, so until we determine what breeds you have, we won't know if that's the case here or not.
Incubation is actually 18 to 19 days. After that time period, if the eggs don't hatch, the parents will just walk away from them and start all over, so you're good there. 
They are "throwing" food because they are probably being over fed, so they are just picking out what they like the best. Pigeons are very good at that.  
To keep the waste to a minimum, you would be better off rationing their food. An ounce per day per bird is a good place to start. You can adjust up or down from there, according to how much of it they actually eat and of course the weather. Cold weather........they need a little more. Warm and hot weather, maybe not as much. Hope this helps you some.
Stick around and ask all the questions you need to. That's what we're here for.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a link to instructions on posting pictures in case you don't know how. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17782


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk,

PLEASE feel free to browse the forum. You can find alot of information in the RESOURCES section of the DAILY forum, as well as other forums, there is a wealth of information in many threads, just put the topic of interest in our SEARCH option at the top of the page and you will get tons of info too. Please do ask any questions you have that you can't find answers to, and we will be happy to help.

Looking forward to pictures too.


----------

